

Use the new JBoss Modules class-path system to master your portlet packaging - tipiwi
http://blog.exoplatform.com/2014/04/22/master-portlet-packaging-jboss?utm_campaign=blogposts&utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews&utm_content=Julie

======
bmestrallet
Java and Portals are not dead! :)

------
fredd
nice post

